# Opinions on Opinel knives



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

I wanted to get the *Opinel No 7* but I'm not quite sure if it'll be of use for hardwoods, which is what I mostly carve with. 
My Mora knives all perform well, just a little hesitant toward Opinel.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been using opinel since I am a kid, and unfortunately I am not one anymore 
I use on a daily basis the #8, and 9. I do have a #7 too but is rarely used.
I am not a carver so I cannot answer your question about how good it would be. However the knife has not been designed for that and the blade is pretty thin at the end. One reason I do not use #7 is that the blade is a little bit flexible (maybe due to its size and its pretty thin towards the tip compare to #8 or 9.

I never saw anybody in France where I lived most of my life using an opinel for carving, but to be honest I never look for that too. I saw many many uses for opinel though

For sure you can debark small tree branches, cut small branches but about carving I would doubt that Opinel would be the perfect knife. What do I know about carving, nothing.
= I know (forgot the name at the moment) the is a company in the Basque country they make really really good knives and some of them are for carving.

Opinel and Laguiole have been my trusted knives for over 30 years, awesome quality (I have my #8 since 1989 and my Laguiole since 78 (it did belong to my dad). The blade is way smaller now after many sharpening.

One VERY IMPORTANT thing with Opinel, get one with the locking mechanism. They do not all have the locking collar. Those knives being sharp as sharp if the blade folds back on your fingers, get some ice to get you finger in it and go to the emergency.

Have you had a look at Laguiole. Sturdier but pricier.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## miketheknife (Aug 25, 2016)

Yer, the Mora have laminated steel the hardness is above a Opinel BUT Opinel are old established knife makers & really wring every last drop of quality out of the steel in their knives .
Yes you definitely can rely on an opinel in hardwoods the carbon steel will last longer of course but their stainlees (Inox) is not far behind. 
These knives are excellent but you must bear in mind that they are wider than a Mora so it will depend on what size you work at as to there suitability for your purposes.
Cheers Mike


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

first rate pocket knife, reliable and safe IF you use the lock ring. takes razor edge


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like Opinels but the Mora is a better knife for
carving. I lost my old Mora years ago and I've
had my eye out for another one with the tang
going all the way through the handle… they make
them with shorter tangs now.

For carving I would want the shortest bladed
Opinel with a locking ring… the number 6.

For hiking and camping Opinels are great. I made
a neck sheath out of latigo leather and the no. 8 
knife is only 1.8 oz so I almost don't feel the weight.


----------



## Neko2 (Sep 6, 2016)

With the price you can have an Opinel for, its pretty easy and painless to shorten or modify the blade to your liking. 
I prefer the 8 or 9 for handle size and if I wanted a shorter blade I'd just cut it down. That way you can have a good size getup and an appropriate size blade as well.


----------



## MSGhandmade (Nov 7, 2016)

I have the Mora companion and for carving green and whittling at the campfire I like it, but I carved hardwood with it and it seemed to get knicks in the blade really easily, and wasn't overly comfortable for carving for long periods of time. I recently got a No. 8 Opinel and I like it much more, the blade seems better quality, sharpens easier and it fits my hand much nicer. Both of them cost me less than 20$ Canadian as well.


----------

